# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Đánh giá Sennheiser HD8 – Tai nghe đẳng cấp cho fan nhạc electronic

## tuylasg

Thưa các bạn, thời gian ngắn trước đây chúng tôi đã đánh giá một cách chi tiết chiếc tai nghe mang tên Sennheiser HD7 , một trong số ba sản phẩm mới ra mắt trong năm 2014 dành cho fan của thể loại nhạc điện tử nói chung và những DJ chuyên nghiệp nói riêng. Có thể nói, với thiết kế có phần hiện đại và thời thượng, thì Sennheiser HD7 DJ đã tự biến mình trở thành một lựa chọn để khẳng định đẳng cấp của mỗi DJ chuyên nghiệp nào trên thế giới.
Trong bài viết ngày hôm nay, chúng ta sẽ trải nghiệm chiếc tai nghe cao cấp nhất trong series HDx mang tên HD8. Hiện tại chiếc tai nghe cao cấp này đang được bán với giá 8,5 triệu đồng tại thị trường Việt Nam.
*Thiết kế*


Phải thừa nhận rằng, Sennheiser rất biết cách thiết kế một chiếc tai nghe vững chãi về mặt kết cấu, với chất lượng build ngoại hạng mà bất cứ nhà sản xuất âm thanh nào trên thế giới cũng phải học hỏi. Tuy chỉ sở hữu lớp vỏ bằng nhựa giống như rất nhiều sản phẩm khác mới ra mắt trong thời gian gần đây, với cầu nối hai earcup bằng thép không gỉ, nhưng khả năng chống chịu va đập và độ bền của HD8 là không cần phải bàn cãi.





Thiết kế của HD8 có phần tương đồng với HD6 và HD7, vốn là những chiếc tai nghe cùng series nhưng có tầm giá thấp hơn đôi chút so với HD8. Tuy nhiên, khi chiêm ngưỡng HD8, cái “chất” chuyên nghiệp và vẻ đẹp mỹ thuật công nghiệp mà Sennheiser áp dụng cho HD8 lại khiến cho chiếc tai nghe này đẹp hơn nhiều so với hai người anh em ở tầm giá thấp hơn.
Hai khác biệt cơ bản về mặt thiết kế giữa HD7 và HD8 chính là ở phần khớp xoay earcup bằng kim loại chất lượng cao, và phần khớp của earband cho phép earcup xoay trở một cách linh hoạt nhưng vẫn đem lại cảm giác chắc chắn và vững chãi cần có ở một tai nghe cao cấp.




Thử nghiệm sơ bộ cho thấy, với những thao tác cơ bản của người sử dụng chuyên nghiệp như đẩy một earcup khỏi tai để bao quát âm thanh của nơi biểu diễn, hay bẻ vặn ở mức độ vừa phải, mẫu tai nghe của Sennheiser vẫn hoạt động một cách xuất sắc.
Thay vì gắn dây kết nối bị hàn cứng vào một bên tai, HD7 DJ cho phép người dùng kết nối cáp truyền tín hiệu âm thanh qua một trong hai cổng kết nối 2.5 mm được thiết kế mỗi bên tai. Giống như HD7, HD8 cũng sở hữu hai dây cáp tín hiệu, một thẳng, một xoắn để người sử dụng tùy chọn trong quá trình nghe. Hầu hết những DJ chuyên nghiệp đều đánh giá cao dây cáp tín hiệu xoắn với khả năng đàn hồi, cho phép họ xoay sở thoải mái hơn trong những lần trình diễn.


Bên cạnh earpad bọc da, Sennheiser cũng tặng kèm người sở hữu HD8 một cặp earpad bọc vải nhung. Pad vải nhung có thể nóng hơn đôi chút trong quá trình sử dụng, tuy nhiên nó sẽ đem lại khả năng cách âm tốt hơn phần nào nếu so sánh với cặp pad được bọc da mềm khá thoáng mát theo như trải nghiệm sử dụng của chúng tôi.




*Thiên đường cho EDM*


Nếu như HD7 là một chiếc tai nghe sở hữu chất âm có phần thô ráp nhưng lại cực kỳ ấn tượng đối với những chuyên gia âm thành vì sự chính xác trong những nốt nhạc mà sản phẩm này tái tạo, thì HD8 lại giống với một chiếc tai nghe khác mà tôi có dịp trải nghiệm và đánh giá, đó là Audio Technica ATH IM04.
Âm thanh của Sennheiser HD8 có phần màu mè nếu so với HD7, tuy nhiên thứ những fan cuồng EDM thực sự cần lại nằm ở chính sự màu mè đầy tình cảm đó. Những nhịp beat trong những bản house hay trance trở nên đầy phấn khích khi thử nghiệm với HD8. Cả sub bass lẫn mid bass đều có texture tốt, lực đánh có sức mạnh nhưng đôi khi khiến những đôi tai quen với những chiếc headphones thanh thoát cảm thấy có phần thái quá.


Tuy nhiên trong khi đó, Sennheiser đã làm hết sức có thể để không biến HD8 trở thành một chiếc Beats Studio thứ hai, với âm thanh chỉ có bass, bass và bass. Cả ba dải âm của chiếc tai nghe này gần như không có sự chồng lấn đáng kể, nhất là khi nếu bạn là một người hâm mộ nhạc trẻ, electronic hay EDM chứ không phải một audiophile kỳ vọng sự cân bằng đến tuyệt vời giữa ba dải âm của một cặp headphones.


Dĩ nhiên nếu xét một cách tổng thể, thì HD8 vẫn là một chiếc tai nghe sở hữu chất âm thiên tối đặc trưng với sức mạnh khó cưỡng lại từ dải bass và ngọt ngào từ tầng âm trung. Trong khi đó, âm thanh ở những nốt cao có phần bị kéo tụt lại phía sau, hơi mờ mịt nếu so sánh với những tai nghe audiophile khác cũng trong tầm giá 8 triệu Đồng trở lên.


Đánh giá là như vậy, nhưng đây không hẳn là một điểm trừ quá nặng đánh vào chất âm của HD8, nhất là khi Sennheiser đã xác định đây không phải một sản phẩm đánh vào thị trường âm thanh khó tính với những đôi tai nghe được tới từng sai khác về âm thanh của những tai nghe cao cấp. Với thể loại nhạc điện tử nói chung, HD8 hoàn thành một cách xuất sắc nhiệm vụ của mình: Cùng lúc đem lại trải nghiệm EDM hoàn hảo cho người nghe thông thường, lại vừa có được sự chính xác ở mức tương đối dành cho những DJ chuyên nghiệp.
*Kết*
Ở tầm giá hơn 8 triệu Đồng, HD8 là một món đồ xa xỉ với những người đam mê âm nhạc, tuy nhiên sự cân bằng giữa chất lượng build bền bỉ, cho tới cả âm thanh khá tốt nếu xét riêng tới thể loại nhạc mà sản phẩm này phục vụ.
Xin chân thành cám ơn công ty TNHH SV House đã hỗ trợ chúng tôi hoàn thành bài viết này.
*>> Nhìn lại lịch sử tai nghe của huyền thoại Sennheiser*

----------

